# Logan gib screws



## Scruffy (Jul 31, 2017)

made these for ra up in can. I could'nt find 1/4 28 by 1 inch set screws so here's what I did. Bought some 1-1/4 allen heads, parted them off, cut slot and tapered.
I took a gib screw out of one of my 2 Logan 820's to match the point angle.heres a few pic's.


----------

